# smells like hay!



## pufindo (Nov 27, 2007)

how do you keep your buds from smelling like hay after drying? i live in the mountains and humidity is lower 20's.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 27, 2007)

pufindo said:
			
		

> how do you keep your buds from smelling like hay after drying? i live in the mountains and humidity is lower 20's.


 
Before there bone dry you have to jar them up for a few weeks (cureing)


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 27, 2007)

dont dry them near hay


----------



## NewbieG (Nov 28, 2007)

From my undersstanding, thats normal. Just put them in jars and the moisture inside will come out and they will look fresher and stop smelling like hay.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 28, 2007)

hookah u are about 1 of the funniest on hear ill say that ,,dont grow them by hay lol sounds like a winner 2 me


----------



## medicore (Nov 28, 2007)

If you put them in jars you will notice a difference.  As long as they still have a little moisture left in them they should start smelling nice after the first couple of days.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2007)

Mine smelled like hay during the early days of curing.  I am happy to say all smells nice now.    No worries.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Dec 2, 2007)

It's all in the cure, my friend.


----------

